# probléme encodage sur eclipse



## rwikus (8 Mars 2010)

Bonjour
 je suis sous Mac OS X, et j'ai un problème avec l'encodage sur eclipse ,lorsque je veux sauvegarder ma classe il me sors: "que certains caractères ne sont pas supporté par mac roman"
merci de bien vouloir m'aider

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h50 ----------

rectification, le probléme venait d'un commentaire qui voulait pas accépté , j'arrive pas a comprendre


----------



## grumff (8 Mars 2010)

C'est très simple, tu as du utiliser un caractère utf-8 dans ton commentaire, comme l'utf-8 gère bcp plus de caractères que le macroman, il était impossible d'enregistrer le fichier en macroman. Si t'as inséré des caractères spéciaux, fait un copier/coller depuis un autre document, etc... Tu as pu amener ce caractère.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Mars 2010)

Déjà faudrait apprendre à se servir d'un forum et éviter le double post, après peut-être qu'il comprendra ce que signifie utf-8, utf-16 etc.


----------



## rwikus (8 Mars 2010)

effectivement je suis débutant en java , sur eclipse et aussi c'est la premiére fois que je poste sur ce forum alor oui monsieur je sais tous qui se contente de parler pour ne rien apporter de plus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

et comment je fais pour rendre eclipse sur "utf8" ? si c'est possible et si sa réglera le probléme


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Mars 2010)

Suffit de de chercher comme un grand, surtout que pour une fois, la doc officielle pour un outil de développement est en français.


----------

